# Ninja evolution



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry ... was editing this and things went wonky ... please see below.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking good! What materials are you using to make the prototypes?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have been messing about with Dayhiker's Little Ninja design, which I like a lot. I have been making slight changes to it, but now think I have a version that really suits me. Here are the basic versions I went through.










On the left is the first version; it is essentially DH's original design, except the fork tips are at 45 degrees from vertical. On the back of the fork tips is the juice groove from the cutting board from which I cut the fork. The cutting board is HDPE, and very tough. By making the fork tips at 45 degrees, I was able to cut the fork from the corner of the board for pre-grooved forks as an aid to tying on bands. I found the fork tips too narrow for the bands I was using, although they work with Gypsy tabs.

Second from the left is my next variation. It is cut from aluminum plate and the fork tips are flat. Because they are flat, the tips are just a bit wider due to the geometry. I did not like this very much, as the bands tended to pull to the center and flatbands had a tendency to work partially off toward the fork gap. However, it did work quite well with Gypsy tabs.

Third from the left (second from the right) is a version that I stuck with for a while, as it seemed to work well for me. Basically, I went back to fork tips at 45 degrees from the vertical, but I flared the ends of the fork tips. I also slightly dished the fork tips. Again, I used HDPE as the material. I found I could use flatbands tied in the usual way with Alliance 64s, and they stayed in place quite well, even without the juice grooves. As might be expected, it also worked well with chains and Gypsy tabs.

I have a couple of slingshots with pinky holes that I started shooting ... one from Bill Hays, and one from Game Keeper John. Although I had never tried them until recently, it seems I am one of those that like the pinky hole. So I thought I would try a pinky hole on my Ninja. The result is the frame at the extreme right. I really like this one. At present I have it banded with Alliance 107s, and I must say that I am more accurate with it than with anything else I shoot.

I should point out that in all of these cases, I cut lengths of bicycle innertube and used alcohol as a lubricant to force the innertube over the handle. I found that gives me a better grip than the slippery feeling HDPE.

I choke way up on these little ones, using a finger hook and thumb brace to reduce strain on my wrist. I use a sideways hold and am definitely an "aimer".

I give Dayhiker all the credit for his original design. I have just done a series of tweaks and found a version that works extremely well for me. Of course, your mileage may vary ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Looking good! What materials are you using to make the prototypes?


Hey, NK ... You caught me while I was editing my post. Something went weird (probably a short between the keyboard and the seat) so have a look at my second attempt. That should explain everything. The black example is aluminum plate, with black paint on it. The others are all HDPE (high density polyethelyne) from a cutting board.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Having played with several variations of this myself, I found that flat top forks like in the second from left was by far the most accurate, especially when shooting gangsta, OTT with double tubes.

The aiming is great as all 4 tubes line up, giving you a very well defined, thin, single line pointing at your target.

Thanks again to LGD for sharing this modified version with me.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Having played with several variations of this myself, I found that flat top forks like in the second from left was by far the most accurate, especially when shooting gangsta, OTT with double tubes.
> 
> The aiming is great as all 4 tubes line up, giving you a very well defined, thin, single line pointing at your target.
> 
> Thanks again to LGD for sharing this modified version with me.


You sure this is a slingshot Hrawk? he he he


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

nice work there Charles


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice evolution, guys! Looks great!

-Restita


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Lovely job and explaination of the "whys", thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello Charles, good ideas thanks, congratulations to all.
Hugs


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Blue Danube said:


> Lovely job and explaination of the "whys", thanks for sharing with us!


Yeah Charles is great with the whys and where fors and usually provides references to further info and all.
Good on ya Charles (even if ya are critical!)


----------



## ezshot (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you Charles you do come up with some innovative ideas it is appreciated.
Tom


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thankyou very much Charles and Dayhiker for this design and the break down of the evolution of the fork. I really like this design and hope more people give it a shot. I was never a small slingshot kinda guy but this little mutant has changed my veiws. It is a very enjoyable slinger with quite the pocketability for day to day use and carry ability.

Thanks again guys :bowdown:

Cheers BC-Slinger


----------



## ezshot (Jul 7, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> Looking good! What materials are you using to make the prototypes?


Hi Charles,

As always very interesting and very good. I appreciate all your comments.

Regards

Tom


----------

